# Checklist please...



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

Ok so the plan is by Christmas day I will be 'allowed' to have my Gaggia Classic set up, along with a second hand Nuova MDXA grinder for the first time. I am getting a good quality (Motta ok?) tamper, I have scales, do I need anything else?

I am going to order some Rave Chatswood blend tomorrow (other ideas to go with that for a 'newbie' please), when it arrives am I right in thinking it needs to 'rest' which it will have about a week to do.

What else folks, what are the steps or checklist I need in place to make it a good newbie experience?

1. Buy good quality beans, let them rest for x days?

2. Storage of the beans? How best to store them please once the packet is open, what kind of container etc?

3. Do I use poor quality beans to 'dial in' the grinder? I have heard that all beans are slightly different so would this work

4. According to Rave recipe I know I am aiming for 20g in and around 42g out in 25-30 seconds. I have little set of scales for this. That is for a VST basket, what about a 'normal' classic double basket?

5. Adjust grind to get above

6. Taste coffee

7. Repeat until completely wired or I have a mild heart attack:yuk:

8. Gnash teeth if it doesn't work.

9. What do I do with beans in hopper, transfer back to the storage container.

What am I missing. By-gum this is rather engrossing this coffee lark. CAN'T wait!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ignore number 3 - bad beans are will only get you bad drinks and waste your time , it wont dial in for good beans

NUmber 4 use recipe as a bench mark - its your mouth adjust as you find the taste - different water , grinder , temp and basket will all effect it .doenst matter what basket - as long as not pressurised

read this for starters

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

What Boots said, and don't bother taking the beans out of the hopper afterwards. If you buy a 250 or 350g bag, check it for stones and just put half in. That's good for 5-6 shots. Of course, you'll use more than that dialling in I expect. So maybe get 2 bags of your chosen bean. Any that don't go in the hopper straight away can be kept in their bag, roll the top down (maybe tape or elastic band or wire fold clip), put in a tupperware tub or something and put in a cool dark cupboard. You might not get 20g in a normal double basket (and you need a bit of headroom above the puck) so if 20>42 won't go, try 18>38ish. 30 seconds is a guide time for setting grind - +/- 5" is ok. 15 second shots will be horrible so tighten up; 45 second shots probably drinkable but maybe go coarser/downdose. Ish.

No point dialing in a cheap bean - setting will be different from your good beans. Old beans are only useful for 'seasoning' (running in) new burrs.

5 days rest is a minimum for Rave usually but don't sweat it - what you have on the day is what you've got!


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Buy a knock box to knock out the used puck!


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

All good advice, thanks! Knock box is on my list.

Is it worth getting a Britax type water filter for my water? My water is 'moderately soft' according to my water company...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I use bottled water as do a fair few others. If you are interested you can find some threads on that and water in general, then you know you're getting really serious :-D


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would suggest you load the hopper up with a full bag of beans, you are going to be going through a few shots to get things right, keep the hopper topped up as the less weight in there will cause the grind to become inconsistent the lower it gets.

Going to go against what is said above also, if you have some shite beans, or maybe pick up a cheap bag of supermarket, you can run these through the grinder, get to know what settings work, see how the doser works, then when you are happy with how it all works and looks, empty and get your decent beans in.


----------

